# Mathews Cam Chart



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know if this is the right forum or not, but it looked like the right place to post this question. I am looking for some type of chart that shows older Mathews cams and what bows, if any, they interchange on. I'm mainly looking for cams that came on the older MQ1, Q2 and SQ Mathews bows. (I think I said that right). From what I can gather, such a chart would give the diameter, let off and so on of the cams. I got a family member looking for this information as he is in the process of resurrecting one of the older Mathews bows. He told me Mathews used to have the information on their website, but I've been unable to locate it. Any help or information on this matter is appreciated.


----------



## archer0077 (Dec 27, 2009)

the info that you are looking for is on the Mathews web site. you may have to look thru some of the older owner manuals to find the info you want. i know that the Q2 series has the straightline max cam(have info on that series)


----------



## TS36 (Nov 24, 2010)

archer0077 said:


> the info that you are looking for is on the Mathews web site. you may have to look thru some of the older owner manuals to find the info you want. i know that the Q2 series has the straightline max cam(have info on that series)


Thanks. I do some searching on the site and see if I can round the information up.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I have the info saved.
The MQ1 and MQ32 used the SL cams, and there is two a 70% and 80% letoff version. 80% would have an HL in the cam ID.
Example: SLAR or SLAR-HL, both are 30" cams for the MQ1 and MQ32.
From there they go down in half inch increments, SLB.5R is 29.5R, SLBR is 29, SLC.5R is 28.5, etc. the L or R is in there for left or right.
The Q2, SQ2, and Q2XL use the SL2 cams. Only made in 70%. For the Q2 and SQ2 the same cam is used for the same DL.
SL2AR is a 30" for both, SL2B.5 is 29.5, etc, etc. 
On the Q2XL they are and inch longer, SL2AR is a 31", etc, etc.


----------

